# Ecran noir après suspension de l'activité



## FlnY (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je me tournes vers vous car depuis hier j'ai un souci avec mon Macbook.
Il se trouve que lorsque mon mac se met en veille ou bien que je ferme le capot puis que j'essaye de reprendre mon activité, l'écran reste noir.

J'ai verifié que ma carte graphique ne faisait pas partie de celles défectueuses de juillet 2008 (Nvidia Geforce 8600 M GT).
Ma carte grpahique est une Nvidia GeForce  9400M.

Pensez-vous que cela est directement dû à la carte mère ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Turkessa (25 Avril 2012)

Bjr,
j'ai exactement le même souci depuis jeudi soir mon mac qui était en fonction, s'est mis en veille comme d'hab (écran noir) , sauf que cette fois impossible de le faire sortir de sa torpeur (écran noir et petit voyant au devant reste allumé)  grrrr
j'ai lu plein de sujets depuis ce matin, comme par exemple que cela pourrait être un problème du gestionnaire d'alimentation alors j'ai exécuté la procédure décrite :
*Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
Réinitialisez le gestionnaire d'énergie en appuyant simultanément sur  Maj-Contrôle-Option-bouton d'alimentation. N'appuyez pas sur la touche  fn (Fonction) en même temps.
Attendez 5 secondes.
Appuyez sur le bouton d'alimentation pour redémarrer l'ordinateur.
*le petit voyant s'est mis à clignoter lors des 5s j'ai lâché, redemaré mais rien !! 
ce qui se passe c'est que quand j'ai vu l'écran noir, j'ai beau appuyer sur la touche espace, la souris, etc rien ne se passe... j'ai donc force à éteindre avec le bouton d'alimention, qqes secondes apres j'appuie pour allumer, j'entends juste le premier petit bruit qu'on entend généralement avant le lancement de la machine (genre teuv teuv) !!! rigolez pas je fais ce que je peux pour me faire comprendre, sui pa une pro !! 
donc après cela rien !!! écran noir et voyant allumé au devant de l'ordi mais fixe (pas en clignotant comme lors de la mise en veille )
j'ai le même mac book pro 2008 mais j'ai pas vérifié cette histoire de carte graphique !!
si quelqu'un à une solution merci !!!




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h00 ----------

Carte Graphique Nvidia Ge Force 8600 M GT, confirmée sur mon mac !!!!
Direction la mac store demain !!! j'espère qu'il vont me réparer mon petit mac book adoré !! snif snif
vous tiens au courant 
si quelqu'un est déjà passé par là, merci de me briefer 
une mac génération en herbe:rose:


----------



## FlnY (27 Avril 2012)

C'est vrai que mon problème est nettement mieux expliqué comme ça .
Je me suis demandé si cela n'était pas a la mise en veille de l'ordinateur car cela m'arrive à chaque fois qu'il se met en veille.
J'ai décalé la mise en veille de l'écran et de l'ordinateur donc je vais voir si c'est le problème.


----------



## Psychedelic (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème que vous, lorsque je met mon macbook pro en veille (fermeture de l'écran), impossible d'y en sortir lorsque je l'ouvre à nouveau (écran noir, aucune réactions...)

Je l'éteint donc avec le bouton 'Power' et lorsque je le rallume, il y a l'écran gris qui s'affiche 1 seconde puis retour à l'écran noir ! 

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de l'allumé en appuyant sur la touche "Option" (alt) pour sélectionner le disque de démarrage. A ce moment la il reste encore dans l'écran noir quelques secondes puis il affiche correctement mes disques dur à sélectionner (a savoir, le système et le disque de récupération) et je peux démarrer tout à fait normalement.

Le système réagit très bien, aucun ralentissements... j'ai désactivé le mode veille pour le moment, mais c'est vraiment inquiétant et pas pratique !

Ma config: Macbook pro 15 Unibody - SSD 120Go - 8Go RAM - Intel Core i7 - Mac OS X 10.7.3 (Lion)


----------



## Psychedelic (30 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

Suite à mon précédant post, j'ai encore retourné le web quelques heures et j'ai trouvé un article fort intéressant de chez apple....

Réinitialiser le SMC

On remarque que le SMC est un système qui gère, entre autres, l'ouverture et la fermeture du couvercle de l'écran ! lié à sa mise en veille donc !

Après avoir fait la petite manipulation, je n'ai aujourd'hui plus de problème ! 

J'espère que c'est résolu définitivement.


----------



## zibus (30 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

il y a beaucoup plus simple. Quand tu le sort de veille et que le rétro éclairage ne s'allume plus, ferme le capot une seconde et rouvre le, l'écran s'éclairera par miracle ! :rateau:


----------

